# Actual widths of Schwalbe Marathon Supreme 32c and 35c?



## kapusta (Apr 26, 2004)

As the title suggests, I am looking for some real world width measurements for the Schwalbe Marathon Supreme in the 32c and 35c (also labeled as 37?) sizes. If you could tell me what rim the measurement was taken on, that would be great. 

Thanks


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

kapusta said:


> As the title suggests, I am looking for some real world width measurements for the Schwalbe Marathon Supreme in the 32c and 35c (also labeled as 37?) sizes. If you could tell me what rim the measurement was taken on, that would be great.
> 
> Thanks


32c Marathon Supreme on a 23.4 mm Velocity Synergy rim=30.49 mm wide
32c Marathon Supreme on a 25.19 mm Mavic A319 rim=30.65 mm wide


----------



## kapusta (Apr 26, 2004)

Jesse D Smith said:


> 32c Marathon Supreme on a 23.4 mm Velocity Synergy rim=30.49 mm wide
> 32c Marathon Supreme on a 25.19 mm Mavic A319 rim=30.65 mm wide


Thanks, this helps.

Looks like they would run _at most_ 30mm on my rims.


----------



## |3iker (Jan 12, 2010)

Why is there a *'c*' behind the 32 and 35? Those numbers are width in millimetres. 32mm or 35mm. 700c is wheel/tire format.

carry on.


----------



## kapusta (Apr 26, 2004)

|3iker said:


> Why is there a *'c*' behind the 32 and 35?.


I don't know, ask Schwalbe, that's how they refer to them.

http://smtp.schwalbetires.com/marathon_supreme


----------



## kapusta (Apr 26, 2004)

*35c = ~34.8mm*

In case anyone cares, I got the 35 x 700 version.

After a few weeks, on a cpx21 rim,(20mm outer width), @ 70 psi, the tires measure about 34.8mm. They did stretch a bit from when they were first mounted (about 1.3mm).


----------



## pongee (Apr 23, 2009)

*Review?*



kapusta said:


> In case anyone cares, I got the 35 x 700 version.
> 
> After a few weeks, on a cpx21 rim,(20mm outer width), @ 70 psi, the tires measure about 34.8mm. They did stretch a bit from when they were first mounted (about 1.3mm).


Thanks for sharing I am just building up a flat bar hybrid - be keen to hear of the Schwalbe Marathon Supreme's e.g. rolling and puncture resistance, comfort, does it make you more attractive to the opposite sex, and why you selected the size you did. Apologies if you've already posted a review.

Cheers,

P.


----------

